# DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember

*DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt​*Nächstes Jahr soll im Mai (trotz Satzung, nach der die HV im Oktober oder November stattfinden soll), die nächste HV des DAFV stattfinden.

Mit der Wahl eines (neuen?) Präsidiums.

Dass die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, Präsidentin des DAFV, sich mit ihrem Präsidium wieder der Wahl stellen will und eine erneute Wahl anstrebt, haben wir ja schon aus dem Verbandsausschuss berichtet.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei der Präsidiumssitzung wurde bekannt, dass die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, bei der nächsten HV im Mai wieder als Präsidentin des DAFV kandidieren wolle, die anderen alten Herren aus dem Präsidium wollen auch (fast) durchgehend ihre Pöstchen behalten.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es scheint auch, so waberte es durch die Flure, vor und nach den Sitzungen, nachdem klar war, dass Frau Dr. mit ihrem jetzigen Präsidium wieder kandidieren wolle, die Suche nach einem/einer alternativen Präsidenten/in wäre im vollen Gange. Viele LV sind wohl doch trotz abnicken und schweigen nicht so recht zufrieden mit diesem Präsidium/Präsidentin ..
> _Kommentar
> Wenns es stimmt, wer da laut Gerüchten Nachfolger werden soll, ists aber ähnlich wie bei Hillary und Trump - wirklich wollen kann man als Basis (Angler) da eh keinen von..._





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Versammlung im Mai nächsten Jahres dürfte spannender werden, mit den Wahlen, die da stattfinden sollen.
> 
> Denn laut Flurfunk dürfte weder das aktuelle Präsidium noch die Präsidentin eine (sichere) Mehrheit haben. Anders gesagt: Wenn ein nur halbwegs tragbarer Gegenkandidat gefunden werden würde, gibts ein neues Präsidium nächstes Jahr..
> 
> ...


War selber 4 Tage unterwegs, konnte jetzt erst teilweise Briefe lesen und diverse Anrufer zurückrufen ...

*Es geht los mit der Schlammschlacht....*


Direkt nach der HV wurde schon fleissig telefoniert und angerufen.

Von einem Verbandspräsi (nicht aus Norden oder Osten) bei diversen seiner Kollegen..

Alternativkandidat zu Frau Dr. gesucht...

Im Gegensatz zum Hessenpräsi Däschler, der das damals ja recht amateurhaft und mehr oder weniger öffentlich machte, versucht das der jetzige kleine Umstürzler etwas cleverer anzustellen (nur Telefonate, nix schriftliches bis jetzt)...

Hessen damals:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305223
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305882
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=307689

Erfahren tun wir das hier in der Red. natürlich trotzdem - mal sehen, ob der umstürzlerische Präsi selber das Geheimnis lüften und sich bekennen will.

Sonst werden wir da mal Anfang des neuen Jahres nachfragen  und das dann veröffentlichen.........

Aber Einigkeit, Zusammenhalt etc. - schon 3 Tage nach HV im DAFV wieder komplett Geschichte .

Nicht, dass mich das wundert.

Und das alles hier nur mal aus Chronistenpflicht zur Vorabinfo, bis wir dann nachhaken werden ...

Aktualisierung 20.11. 2016
Der entsprechende Landesverband weiss nun definitiv Bescheid, dass ich Bescheid weiss..

Über einen Vize, den ich diesbezüglich auf FB angepingt hatte und auf den Thread hier verwiesen (meine gute Vernetzung/Information wurde bestätigt von ihm)...

Nun wird man sehen, wie die weiter reagieren ;-)))

Thomas Finkbeiner


*Redaktionelle Aktualisierung 30.01. 2017*

So, Leute, sorry, hat sich einiges ereignet seit dem letzten Post.

Und ich muss ich erst mal entschuldigen, dass gerade alles länger bei mir dauert als gewöhnlich, das ich seit über ner Woche mit schwerster Männergrippe nur eingeschränkt handelsfähig bin....


Es kristallisiert sich immer klarer raus, dass der Präsident des Fischereiverband Saar KöR gegen die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP, die DAFV-Präsidentin, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan antreten will.

Ich unterrichte ja immer wieder Landesverbände, darunter natürlich auch den FVS, über meine Artikel im angelpolitischen Bereich.

Auf eine solche Mail hatte mir dann der Präsident des FVS, Herr Schneiderlöchner, geantwortet.

Daraus entspann sich ein lebhafter und bemerkenswerter Mailwechsel.

Ich hatte angeboten, den Mailwechsel komplett und UNKOMMENTIERT zu veröffentlichen, was Herr Schneiderlöchner leider auf Nachfrage abgelehnt hatte.

Dass Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan gegenüber PETA immer aufs verschweigen statt aufs kämpfen setzte, ist ja nichts Neues und wurde oft genug kritisiert und auch veröffentlicht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657

Witzigerweise will sich jetzt ausgerechnet Herr Schneiderlöchner als Kämpfer gegen PETA positionieren und hat dazu gestern auch eine Mail an die "Herren Präsidenten und Geschäftsführer der befreundeten  Landesverbände im DAFV" geschickt, in der er um Unterstützung für seinen Kampf gegen PETA geworben hat, weil eben Frau Dr. auch trotz erneuter persönlicher Ansprache dies abgelehnt hätte...

Das Witzige dabei ist, dass er NICHT erwähnt im Anschreiben an seine "befreundeten" Landesverbände, dass er es selber war, der mit seinem Minister dafür gesorgt hatte, dass PETA nun im Saarland mit größeren Erfolgsaussichten Angler anzeigen kann..

Wir berichteten......:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319641
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324291

Wir haben nun also eine voraussichtliche Schlammschlacht (um beim Titel zu bleiben) oder eine demokratische (Aus)Wahl (um weniger polemisch zu sein) um den Präsiposten des DAFV zwischen Frau Dr. H-K, die PETA am liebsten ignorieren würde.
Und einem Herrn Schneiderlöchner, der zwar gegen PETA kämpfen will, zuerst aber in seinem Bundesland dafür sorgte, dass mehr Tierschutz ins Fischereigesetz geschrieben wird und PETA so Angler mit größeren Erfolgsaussichten anzeigen kann, als wenn es wie bisher nur im TSG gestanden hätte und interpretationsoffen gewesen wäre.

Da haben die Delegierten im Mai dann sozusagen die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera, oder zwischen Trump und Hillary, oder zwischen Schneider und abgerissen, um einige plakative Beispiele zu nennen:
Man weiss schon, es wird so oder so kaum was Gutes für Angler oder das Angeln raus kommen...

Herr Schneiderlöchner hat mir zumindest zugesagt, Fragen beantworten zu wollen. 

Das ehrt ihn im Gegensatz zu Frau Dr., welche ja jede  Kommunikation ablehnt.

Ob er dann tatsächlich antworten wird und wenn ja wie, werdet ihr auf jeden Fall erfahren.

Ich wollte die Fragen ja noch im Januar fertig haben, muss aber hier nun noch etwas um Geduld bitten, bis ich wieder einen von der Grippe geklärten Kopf habe, um vernünftige Fragen für Herrn Schneiderlöchner formulieren zu können.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## kati48268 (17. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber Einigkeit, Zusammenhalt etc. - schon 3 Tage nach HV im DAFV wieder komplett Geschichte .


Das "Zusammen sind wir Stark" war doch nie Realität.
Das ganze Geschwätz ist nur Opium für das dumme Zahlvieh.

Und so gern wie man die große Katastrophe Happach-Kasan loswerden will,
sicher kann man nicht sein, dass es nicht noch schlimmer kommt.

Meine Befürchtung bei einem Sturz:
eine neue Kühlerfigur aus den alten Strukturen wär nur da um dem dummen Zahlvieh wieder ein paar Jahre lang was von:
_"nun erst mal abwarten, 
das muss sich erst mal wieder neu finden, 
Zeit geben, 
gute Ansätze nun vorhanden,... 
bla bla bla"_
zu erzählen.
Und für Angler geht's immer weiter bergab.

Dieser Verband muss komplett weg,
damit was Besseres entstehen kann.
Ein Austausch einiger Köpfe reicht nicht ansatzweise.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

wir sind hier einer Meinung, Kati.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Achja, wer bis zu unserer Veröffentlichung dann bei der konkreten Nachfrage (Januar)  erraten kann, welcher Landesverbandspräsi hier tätig wird, um selber als DAFV-Präsi oder einen Gegenkandidaten kürend eine weitere  Amtszeit der aktuellen Präsidentin verhindern will, der kriegt von mir ein kleines Gummifischpaket ;-)))

Wird unter den richtigen Antworten ausgelost ;-))

Jeder hat natürlich nur einen Versuch (man kann auch gerne mehrere schreiben, gewertet wird jeweils die erste Antwort) ..;-))


----------



## exstralsunder (18. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Ich würde ja Bernd Mikulin vorschlagen...
Der ist leider anderweitig beschäftigt und guckt sich das Treiben ungläubig von oben an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

nicht vorschlagen - wer ist der Präsi, der das "Umstürzchen" jetzt anschiebt, das musste beantworten für die Gufis ;-)))

Vorschläge hätt ich auch viele, am einfachsten (dann braucht man sich nicht übers Personal Gedanken machen):
Weg mit dem DAFV, her mit einer Organisation für Angler..

Aber das ist hier ja OT


----------



## Franky (18. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

.... so hörte ich die Stimme sagen, "lächle und sei froh, denn siehe: es könnte schlimmer kommen!"... Drum lächelte ich, war froh und siehe da: es kam schlimmer...


----------



## exstralsunder (18. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Robert Vollborn (wird der so geschrieben?)
Das ist wieder so unwahrscheinlich, dass es wahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Der is Geschäftsführer, nicht Präsi (auch wenn manche sagen, er meine, der LSFV-SH wäre sein Privateigentum...)...#

Zudem gab ich Tipps:
Nicht Norden, nicht Osten...


----------



## exil-dithschi (18. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

wie der norden ist raus?
wir haben doch hier die richtigen hardcore revoluzzer am start...eben den vollen rob.
voll im sinne von volle kraft voraus natürlich.


----------



## Sharpo (18. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der is Geschäftsführer, nicht Präsi (auch wenn manche sagen, er meine, der LSFV-SH wäre sein Privateigentum...)...#
> 
> Zudem gab ich Tipps:
> Nicht Norden, nicht Osten...



Gibt nur einen...der fähig wäre.
Klasing.

Würde auch zur Aufforderung vom DFV passen

Bekomme ich jetzt die Gummifische?  

Tüte mit Feederfutter wäre mir aber lieber.


----------



## Jens76 (18. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Haha......

Arnulf von Eyb!!

Her mit de Fischies!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Klasing ist ja ab 2017 nicht mehr Mitglied im DAFV und er wie sein Verband machen da darob wohl Freudensprünge, dass sie diese Desastertruppe nicht mehr finanzieren müssen.

und von Eyb?
grins - böse...

Aber der muss erst mal in B-W im Amt bleiben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321829


----------



## Jens76 (18. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber der muss erst mal in B-W im Amt bleiben:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321829



Alles eine Frage der Ablösesumme! :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Auch wahr - er würde jedenfalls von der Kompetenz gut zum DAFV und zu Frau Dr. passen, könnte man vermuten.....
;-)))


----------



## capri2 (18. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Arnulf hat keine Zeit dafür, der schwimmt doch jeden morgen 1h in der Jagst ;O)


----------



## Franky (18. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Doch nich der Hessenpräsi?!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Ist ja auch nicht klar, ob der Hessenpräsi 2017 noch im DAFV dabei ist - die haben jetzt dann ja ausserordentliche HV mit TOP Satzungsänderung und raus aus DAFV....

Man hat nur gehört (jetzt, HV DAFV, Flurfunk), wenn Hessen drin bleiben würden (also ihre ausserordentliche HV die nicht rauslässt), würden die nen Kandidaten für den Posten präsentieren.

Hat aber mit der Geschichte hier nix zu tun, wo ein LV-Präsi aktiv versucht, andere zu gewinnen um ein anderes Präsidium/Präsidenten im DAFV zu kriegen (was ja faktisch eh nix nützt - verrottet in den Strukturen, da nützt kein Personaltausch was, zeigt alles nur Inkompetenz und Unbeholfenheit der Ehrenamtler in den LV, die mit der Situation im DAFV nicht klarkommen.).


----------



## gründler (18. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Pieper würde bestimmt auch sehr gerne......


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Nicht Norden - nicht Osten


----------



## gründler (18. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Pieper ist auch tiefster Westen...das zählt eigentlich gar nicht mehr zu NDS oder Norden, das doch schon fast Tulpen und Käseland........ :m


----------



## Franky (18. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Hagemeyer?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

wäre weder Norden noch Osten, wie sein kleiner Splitterverband aber nach dem Stress mit dem übergeordneten LFV in NRW verfährt, weiss ich nicht...

Würde aber grundsätzlich ins Raster passen, dass ich angegeben habe...


----------



## Franky (18. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

... und er hat das böse "Angelfischer" im Namen... :q
Aber mit nem Nordrheinvandalen muss man immer rechnen...


----------



## florianparske (18. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Es ist nicht zufällig Horst Kröber vom Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe e.V. ?


----------



## Ørret (18. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Mal so ins blaue getippt ....Gube?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Würden auch beide  passen......


----------



## Franky (18. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Dann bleibt ja fast nur noch Herr Andreas Schneiderlöchner übrig...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Auch eine Möglichkeit, die ins von mir vorgegebene Raster passen würde...


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Finkbeiner..............


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Es geht nicht um irrationale Vorschläge (>>Ralle, Du Sack!!) ;-))), sondern darum, welcher der vorhandenen Präsis - dessen LV nicht aus Osten oder Norden stammt - da gerade bei seinen Kollegen telefonisch rumsondiert wg. eines neuen Präsis (und abseits Däschler, der so oder so einen Gegenkandiaten stellen will, wenn er nach seiner ausserordentlichen HV drin bleiben müsste)..


----------



## Worscht (19. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Eyb wird den Posten vor lauter Dankbarkeit für seine große Leistung verliehen bekommen. Welche Leistung? Einen Landesverband in diesen untergehenden Bundesverband zu überführen ist schon groß - große <zensiert>. #q

Schade, dass du den Osten ausgeschlossen hast. Auch Friedel Richter hätte so einen Posten verdient. Ich glaube, dass da ein schönes Pöstchen auf ihn wartet.|gr:


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Der entsprechende Landesverband weiss nun definitiv Bescheid, dass ich Bescheid weiss..

Über einen Vize, den ich diesbezüglich auf FB angepingt hatte und auf den Thread hier verwiesen (meine gute Vernetzung/Information wurde bestätigt von ihm)...

Nun wird man sehen, wie die weiter reagieren ;-)))


----------



## Honeyball (20. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Hihihi 

Und der graublonde Typ aus dem Norden, der bis über dern Hals im Hintern von Frau Doktor steckt, hat jetzt wahrscheinlich so große rote Ohren bekommen, dass die trotz all der Grütze noch leuchten...:m:vik:

Palastrevolution bei den Angelfischern |kopfkrat
OK, die Chance, dass dabei was Vernünftiges rausspringt ist geringer als die Möglichkeit, dass der HSV noch Meister wird, aber zumindest stimmt der Ansatz einen fröhlich.
Besser jedoch wäre es, wenn die Revoluzzer sich dahingehend verständigten, durch *schonungsloses* Auflisten aller Fehler und Schwächen den ganzen Konfusionsverband aufzulösen. Ja, ich weiß, das würde mehr als ein ganzes Buch füllen, aber Luther hat die Bibel ja auch nicht in einer Woche übersetzt.
Trotzdem sehe ich darin die einzige Chance, um einen neuen Weg zu gehen und mit neuen Köpfen und nicht so scheintoten Gehirnen was Vernünftiges in die Wege zu leiten.
Vorgaben, wie es gehen könnte gibt's ja in Thomas' Traumthread.


----------



## Ørret (20. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Ich komm nicht drauf#c....wer gibt mir ein Tipp?;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

noch musste etwas warten.

Tipp hast edoch schon.
Nicht Norden, nicht Osten, Präsi, Landesverband

Ich will dem LV, bzw. dessen Präsi (siehe oben), ja die aber noch Chance geben, sich selber öffentlich zu äußern...

Aber das kommt schon alles rechtzeitig raus vor der DAFV-Wahl-HV..., keine Panik.....
;-)))


----------



## willmalwassagen (20. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Braucht nicht zu überlegen, es wird Eyb.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

von den Parametern denkbar - der muss aber erstmal in B-W überleben ;-))


----------



## kati48268 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nun wird man sehen, wie die weiter reagieren ;-)))


Da kommt in Richtung Anglerboard aber wohl nix mehr, hm? 


Ich bin aus diesem Ratespiel ja raus, da ich weiß wer ein Auge auf den Thron geworfen hat.
Und mein Bauchgrummeln geht in eine Richtung..., 
um es mit eines LV-Präsis Worten zu sagen, 
_"das es der Sau graust"_!

Bin ja nun wirklich nicht als Häppchen-Käse-Fan bekannt
und hab immer gesagt, dass Frau Dr. der maximale Griff ins Klo war,
aber bei *dem* potentiellen Gegenkandidaten muss ich sagen,
*"ja, es geht tatsächlich noch schlimmer"*.

Und ich befürchte, ich werde zu kommendem Mai mit einem Transparent rumlaufen:


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Bin mal gespannt ob noch einer drauf kommt, bevor ich das öffentlich mache und nachfrage...


----------



## Ørret (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Mmmh....ich meine die Antwort schon auf irgendeiner Facebookseite gelesen zu haben:q


----------



## Ørret (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Wann wird das Geheimnis denn endlich offiziell gelüftet?Es geht ja immerhin um ein Päckchen Gummifische


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Ich kann mich auch nicht zerreissen - bin noch am Fragen formulieren an denjenigen...

Ed laufen ja noch ein paar andere Dinge, die auch wichtig sind, arbeitsintensiv und an denen man dran bleiben muss, u.a. aktuell:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323746


kommt aber, ist nicht vergessen.....


----------



## Ørret (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

#6 Kein Stress Stress beim formulieren....Du machst das schon:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

manchmal wünsch ich mir 2 Sekretärinnen ;-))))


----------



## Ørret (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Die seien dir auch gerne gegönnt... Vielleicht steht HP ja irgendwann für den Posten zur Verfügung:vik:


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Zwei Sekretärinnen .......  ja ja    Eine am und eine unterm oder wie oder was ???|sagnix


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

*Redaktionelle Aktualisierung 30.01. 2017*

So, Leute, sorry, hat sich einiges ereignet seit dem letzten Post.

Und ich muss ich erst mal entschuldigen, dass gerade alles länger bei mir dauert als gewöhnlich, das ich seit über ner Woche mit schwerster Männergrippe nur eingeschränkt handelsfähig bin....


Es kristallisiert sich immer klarer raus, dass der Präsident des Fischereiverband Saar KöR gegen die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP, die DAFV-Präsidentin, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan antreten will.

Ich unterrichte ja immer wieder Landesverbände, darunter natürlich auch den FVS, über meine Artikel im angelpolitischen Bereich.

Auf eine solche Mail hatte mir dann der Präsident des FVS, Herr Schneiderlöchner, geantwortet.

Daraus entspann sich ein lebhafter und bemerkenswerter Mailwechsel.

Ich hatte angeboten, den Mailwechsel komplett und UNKOMMENTIERT zu veröffentlichen, was Herr Schneiderlöchner leider auf Nachfrage abgelehnt hatte.

Dass Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan gegenüber PETA immer aufs verschweigen statt aufs kämpfen setzte, ist ja nichts Neues und wurde oft genug kritisiert und auch veröffentlicht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657

Witzigerweise will sich jetzt ausgerechnet Herr Schneiderlöchner als Kämpfer gegen PETA positionieren und hat dazu gestern auch eine Mail an die "Herren Präsidenten und Geschäftsführer der befreundeten  Landesverbände im DAFV" geschickt, in der er um Unterstützung für seinen Kampf gegen PETA geworben hat, weil eben Frau Dr. auch trotz erneuter persönlicher Ansprache dies abgelehnt hätte...

Das Witzige dabei ist, dass er NICHT erwähnt im Anschreiben an seine "befreundeten" Landesverbände, dass er es selber war, der mit seinem Minister dafür gesorgt hatte, dass PETA nun im Saarland mit größeren Erfolgsaussichten Angler anzeigen kann..

Wir berichteten......:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319641
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324291

Wir haben nun also eine voraussichtliche Schlammschlacht (um beim Titel zu bleiben) oder eine demokratische (Aus)Wahl (um weniger polemisch zu sein) um den Präsiposten des DAFV zwischen Frau Dr. H-K, die PETA am liebsten ignorieren würde.
Und einem Herrn Schneiderlöchner, der zwar gegen PETA kämpfen will, zuerst aber in seinem Bundesland dafür sorgte, dass mehr Tierschutz ins Fischereigesetz geschrieben wird und PETA so Angler mit größeren Erfolgsaussichten anzeigen kann, als wenn es wie bisher nur im TSG gestanden hätte und interpretationsoffen gewesen wäre.

Da haben die Delegierten im Mai dann sozusagen die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera, oder zwischen Trump und Hillary, oder zwischen Schneider und abgerissen, um einige plakative Beispiele zu nennen:
Man weiss schon, es wird so oder so kaum was Gutes für Angler oder das Angeln raus kommen...

Herr Schneiderlöchner hat mir zumindest zugesagt, Fragen beantworten zu wollen. 

Das ehrt ihn im Gegensatz zu Frau Dr., welche ja jede  Kommunikation ablehnt.

Ob er dann tatsächlich antworten wird und wenn ja wie, werdet ihr auf jeden Fall erfahren.

Ich wollte die Fragen ja noch im Januar fertig haben, muss aber hier nun noch etwas um Geduld bitten, bis ich wieder einen von der Grippe geklärten Kopf habe, um vernünftige Fragen für Herrn Schneiderlöchner formulieren zu können.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Ist das diese Dame ?

http://www.happach-kasan.de/person/parlamentarische-taetigkeit.html

Wenn ja, weshalb finde ich nichts über ihr Engagement als Präsidentin ? Ich meine, wenn jemand solch ein Amt inne hat, sollte doch eine gewisse Identifikation vorhanden sein. 

Komisch.


----------



## captn-ahab (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist das diese Dame ?
> 
> http://www.happach-kasan.de/person/parlamentarische-taetigkeit.html
> 
> ...



Er *MUSS *falsch geguckt haben....NEIN, hat er nicht!!!
Weder beim Lebenslauf, noch beim Engagement taugt der DAFV auf.





Wobei...ist nicht gelogen, von Engagement habe ich bisher auch nicht viel bemerkt


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist das diese Dame ?
> 
> http://www.happach-kasan.de/person/parlamentarische-taetigkeit.html
> 
> ...




Ja, das ist die amtierende Präsidentin des DAFV.

Wo alle gesagt haben, auch die, welche sie jetzt abwählen wollen, wie toll doch der DAFV unter ihr arbeitet und die haben dann deswegen auch der Beitragserhöhung zugestimmt.

Wir berichteten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4416760#post4416760

Herr Schneiderlöchner vom Saarverband fand das ja auch alles so toll, dass er die bereits ausgesprochene Kündigung seines Vorgängers Werner Becker wieder zurücknahm (demokratisch zurück nehmen liess..) und (freudig?) die Beitragershöhung für den DAFV von seinen Saarlän dern nun auch bezahlen liess:
http://www.dafv.org/index.php/home/...mitglied-im-deutschen-angelfischerverband-e-v

Was sich nun geändert hat beim DAFV und bei der Präsidentin seit dieser Zeit, als alles noch toll war (Ende 2015), zu jetzt, wo er wohl selber Präsi im DAFV werden will, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen..

Denn das war damals alles so schlecht wie heute....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Er *MUSS *falsch geguckt haben....NEIN, hat er nicht!!!
> Weder beim Lebenslauf, noch beim Engagement taugt der DAFV auf.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich mag bei euren politischen Themen diesen Zynismus gar nicht, er macht eine Diskussion oft unanständig undurchsichtig und Albern, es entsteht oft ein Gefühl von nicht relevanter Unzufriedenheit.

Ich hatte jetzt das erste Mal mir Gedanken gemacht zu schauen wer diese Dame denn ist, die meine Interessen vertritt. Meine Interessenvertretung hat aber scheinbar keine Identifikation mit meinem Hobby und ihrer Aufgabe.

Das ist sowas von Schlampig, Amateuerhaft, fast schon Frech, das ich selbst fast dazu tendiere mit ins Trommelfeuer zu gehen.

Thomas hätte DAS mal aufgreifen sollen, denn hier ist eine Menge Angriffsfläche vorhanden. Wenn ich mir Vorstelle das ein Vorstandschef oder Präsident wie Hoeneß nichts mit Fußball am Hut hätte, meint ihr, er wäre solch einen Weg im Fußball gegangen ?

Ich bin echt Fassungslos, ich kann das kaum begreifen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Thomas hätte DAS mal aufgreifen sollen, denn hier ist eine Menge Angriffsfläche vorhanden. Wenn ich mir Vorstelle das ein Vorstandschef oder Präsident wie Hoeneß nichts mit Fußball am Hut hätte, meint ihr, er wäre solch einen Weg im Fußball gegangen


Das haben wir zigmal aufgegriffen, das habe ich persönlich UNZÄHLIGE Male geschrieben und drauf hingewiesen..

Was meinst Du denn, woher der Begriff "kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP als Präsidentin des DAFV" kommt (dass sogar Präsidiumsmitglieder Frau Dr. aufforderten, die Prüfung zu machen oder wenigstens in Brandenburg mal prüfungsfrei nen Friedfisch zu fangen, damit ich das nicht immer schreiben kann)...?

Auch das zu ihrer Seite, dass da alles fehlt, das haben wir ZIGFACH veröffentlicht...

Und siehe jetzt, was ich zu Herrn Schneiderlöchner schreibe, nicht dass Du nachher wieder kommst und meinst, ich hätte aber schreiben sollen, wenn er gewählt werden wird......:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da haben die Delegierten im Mai dann sozusagen die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera, oder zwischen Trump und Hillary, oder zwischen Schneider und abgerissen, um einige plakative Beispiele zu nennen:
> Man weiss schon, es wird so oder so kaum was Gutes für Angler oder das Angeln raus kommen...




*Aber nochmal:*
Es sind NICHT die Personen (egal wie schlimm die schon sind), es ist das gesamte verrottete System DAFV und die ihn immer noch tragenden Landesverbände, das solche Personen hochkommen lässt!!!

Totengräber des Angelns halt...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das haben wir zigmal aufgegriffen, das habe ich persönlich UNZÄHLIGE Male geschrieben und drauf hingewiesen..
> 
> Was meinst Du denn woher der Begriff "kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP als Präsidentin des DAFV" kommt?
> 
> ...



Ich hatte aber nirgends gelesen wie OFFENSICHTLICH das ganze durch Frau Kasan selbst dargestellt wird. MAn darf ja kritisieren oder unzufrieden, manchmal zurecht, manchmal eben nicht.

Ich bin da einfach nur absolut Verwirrt. Führung, Leitung, Verantwortung gehen mit den Eigenschaften einher für seine Sache zu leben, zu präsentieren, sie zu Gestalten, auch zu verstehen.

Diese Frau hat nicht mal einen Bezug auf IHRER Seite dem Gegenüber. Das ist sowas von schlecht, das man fast schon nicht mehr drüber diskutieren brauch........


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hatte aber nirgends gelesen wie OFFENSICHTLICH das ganze durch Frau Kasan selbst dargestellt wird.


Dein Problem.
Geschrieben wurde gerade das zigfach hier bei uns sowohl durch mich persönlich wie durch andere (kati, Ralle etc.)


----------



## captn-ahab (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Daher auch der Sarkasmus.

Sorry, aber es wird sich nichts ändern! Nicht in absehbarer Zeit.
Sarksmus hat übrigens nichts mit Albernheit zu tun, sondern meist mit Resignation.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Daher auch der Sarkasmus.
> 
> Sorry, aber es wird sich nichts ändern! Nicht in absehbarer Zeit.
> Sarksmus hat übrigens nichts mit Albernheit zu tun, sondern meist mit Resignation.



Kann sein, nimmt aber die Dichte an Informationen heraus und gibt dem Thema einen Touch. Es verliert sich Ernsthaftigkeit, es wird oft mehr Theater wie sinnvoller Austausch/Dialog.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dein Problem.
> Geschrieben wurde gerade das zigfach hier bei uns sowohl durch mich persönlich wie durch andere (kati, Ralle etc.)



Ich habe nirgends gelesen in welchem Umfang sich Frau Kasan selbst als Präsidentin sieht. Ich lese nur Schlagwörter, wie Inkompetent, nicht vorhanden, Anglerfeindlich, Verbandsbandit.

Das Frau Kasan euch die Arbeit mit ihrer eigenen Homepage abnimmt, erspart euch doch die Arbeit. An der Basis muss gearbeitet werden, ich glaub hier ist der Kampf verloren.
Wir haben eine Präsidentin, die..... ( Man kann es so gar nicht beschreiben)

Wird wohl Zeit das aus Sachsen Anhalt mal wer nach den Sternen strebt, ich hab hier nicht im geringsten Probleme, wie manche sie im Board hier täglich beschreiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Uwe Bülau aus S-A wäre jedenfalls ein defitiniv anglerfreundlicherer Präsi für den DAFV als der Tierschutzfreund Schneiderlöchner ausm Saarland in meinen Augen..

Aber wenn man so hört (auch den Flurfunk diverser Veranstaltungen, wir berichteten (auch wenn Dus vielleicht wieder nicht gelesen hast): http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324041), ist wohl die Wahl vom Saarpräsi schon durch (auch interessant, dass da von den Delegierten KEINER seine Leute in den Landesverbänden informiert, dass da KEIN Verein was weiss, dass die fragen, wen sollte man wählen etc.. - Verbandsdemokratie at its best...)...... 

Voran zum Tierschutzangeln, Angeln nur zur Verwertung und immer noch mehr Regeln halt...


----------



## gründler (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Gestern gab es neue NDS Mitgliedsausweiße,bin schon etwas traurig das ich jetzt nicht mehr in einen Sportfischerpaß des BV's kleben muss.......^^ Hab mir das echt schlimm vorgestellt nach der ganzen Panik die verbreitet wurde das man ja dann nix mehr zum Kleben hat wenn man diesen BV verlässt.

Aber meine ganze Sorge und die Schlaflosen Nächte war'n unbegründet,nun kleben wir halt klein und viereckig statt lang und mit BV behaftungen.....


#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Uwe Bülau aus S-A wäre jedenfalls ein defitiniv anglerfreundlicherer Präsi für den DAFV als der Tierschutzfreund Schneiderlöchner ausm Saarland in meinen Augen..
> 
> Aber wenn man so hört (auch den Flurfunk diverser Veranstaltungen, wir berichteten (auch wenn Dus vielleicht wieder nicht gelesen hast): http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324041), ist wohl die Wahl vom Saarpräsi schon durch (auch interessant, dass da von den Delegierten KEINER seine Leute in den Landesverbänden informiert, dass da KEIN Verein was weiss, dass die fragen, wen sollte man wählen etc.. - Verbandsdemokratie at its best...)......
> 
> Voran zum Tierschutzangeln, Angeln nur zur Verwertung und immer noch mehr Regeln halt...



Es ist aber auch nicht leicht den Überblick zu bewahren weil viele Informationen und politischer Flow deinerseits in diesem Teil des Boards gut durchdacht präsentiert werden aber eben auch in entsprechender Menge. Wenn man aber nicht im Thema ist, sucht man Kompakt nach Informationen.

Ich lese Probleme mit Dorschen, Verbandsaustritten, fehlendem Engagement seitens des Verbandes gegenüber der Außendarstellung, Vertretung der Angler, Kommunikation. Aber vieles darüber hinaus wird dann schon Anstrengend, gerade im Bezug auf die Sportsfreunde im Saarland als Beispiel.

Ich weiß gerade mal so, wo das Saarland ist. Das ich nur im Ansatz folgen kann, wie die Ansichten Regional dort gegenüber gewissen Themen des Angelns sind ist doch nur logisch. Wie der kleine Kulturkreis dort sich damit überhaupt auseinandersetzt ist doch für mich kaum Greifbar, es kann doch Grundsätzlich eine andere Mentalität sein. Manchmal enstehen dann Beschlüsse, die Möglicherweise von unserer Seite aus ein Knieschuss sind, dort aber durchaus Sinn machen.

Ich finde das eben nicht so einfach, Schwarz-Weiß denken liegt mir nicht, genauso wie mich vorgefertigt mit einer Meinung gegenüber einem Thema positionieren.

Das aber ein Präsident selbst seine Tätigkeit nicht vermarktet, sich selbst nicht oder den Verband, das ist einfach Schräg. Skuril.

Wird die dafür bezahlt ? Ist das ein Amt, eine berufliche Tätigkeit ?


----------



## kati48268 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Es geht bei dieser Wahl auch um viel mehr als nur um den Standpunkt, wie man mit Peta umgehen soll.

Frau Dr. hat in den letzten Jahren, die sie als Präsidentin tätig war, *für *Angler absolut nichts bewegt.
Im Gegenteil, die einzig aktive Aktion, die Dorschproblematik, hat sie vollends für Angler in den Sand gesetzt.
Ich erspare mir, all die entsprechenden Links zu setzen, das Board quillt über davon.
Politik, Lobbyismus, PR fürs Angeln,... alles eine komplette Null-Leistung.
Und der aus DAV & VDSF neu zusammengestellte Bundesverband hat sich nahezu halbiert, reichlich Landes- & sonstige Mitgliedsverbände haben das Handtuch geworfen.
Eine Bilanz, die vernichtender kaum möglich ist.

Vorhergesagt haben wir diese Entwicklung von Anfang an,
es wollte aber niemand hören.
"Die Schwarzmaler des Anglerboards"... lautete einer der vielen Vorwürfe von LV-Präsis.
Und jetzt möchten sie die Präsidentin lieber heute als morgen loswerden.

Wir haben aber auch immer gesagt, dass die mieserable Bilanz des DAFV *nicht* nur an der Präsidentin festgemacht werden kann!
Es ist die gesamte Struktur, der katastrophale Fusionsvertrag, nahezu das komplette Personal des Präsidiums, die Geschäftsführer, die Mitarbeiter, die fehlenden angelpolitischen Grundsätze, die fehlenden Ziele, die fehlende Basisbeteiligung,... 
die Aufzählung was an diesem Bundesverband schief ist, könnte über sämtliche Bereiche ausgedehnt werden.

Der DAFV muss weg! Restlos!
Nur bei einer vollkkommenen Neukonstruktion kann etwas Besseres, Funktionierendes entstehen.
Und dazu muss zwingend das Alte weg.

Happach-Kasan als Präsidentin habe ich immer als den maximal möglichen Griff ins Klo bezeichnet.

Da korrigiere ich mich und spreche mich -bei dieser Wahl zwischen ihr und Schneiderlöchner- ausdrücklich für die jetzige Präsidentin aus.

Schneiderlöchner steht sicherlich nicht für's Nichtstun, wie Happach-Kasan.

Er steht aber sicherlich für noch mehr Naturschutz und Tierschutz in der Angelei (neues saarl. Fischereirecht)

Er steht für noch deutlich weniger Entscheidungsfreiheit des einzelnen Anglers (neues saarl. Fischereirecht).

Er steht dafür, dass sein Landesverband zu einer KöR umgewandelt wurde, was die Abhängigkeit von der Landesregierung erhöht; das ist ein absoluter Interessenskonflikt zu dem Auftrag als Landesverband für seine Mitglieder da zu sein.
Der 80% festgeschriebener Zufluss der Fischereiabgabe tut dazu sein übriges.

Und er sieht all dies als richtig an, hat aktiv an den neuen Regelungen mitgearbeitet, sie öffentlich als gewollte, positive Entwicklung dargestellt.

Die anderen LV-Präsis, die verständlicherweise das Häppchen-Käse loswerden wollen, werden ihm nachlaufen und ihn machen lassen.
Da können nur ganz neue Katastropher raus entstehen!

*So jemand ist sicherlich der Letzte, 
den wir Angler brauchen können.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*



kati48268 schrieb:


> *So jemand ist sicherlich der Letzte,
> den wir Angler brauchen können.*


Wenn Du den gesamten DAFV und die ihn trotz allem immer noch tragenden Landes- und Spezialverbände meinst (und damit entweder wider besseren Wissens, oder aus Dummheit oder aus purer Anglerfeindlichkeit), gebe ich Dir recht...


----------



## raubangler (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ....
> Der DAFV muss weg! Restlos!
> Nur bei einer vollkkommenen Neukonstruktion kann etwas Besseres, Funktionierendes entstehen.
> Und dazu muss zwingend das Alte weg.
> ....



Kann man rechtlich überhaupt die Bude schliessen und was neues aufbauen, ohne die bestehenden Verpflichtungen (Arbeits-, Mietverträge etc.) übernehmen zu müssen?
Im gewerblichen Bereich wäre so eine versuchte Mitarbeiterentsorgung ein Rohrkrepierer.


----------



## kati48268 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Ein neuer Bundesdachverband kann in ganz verschiedenen Konstellationen entstehen,
einige sind hier im Board bereits diskutiert worden, so z.B. eine Anglergruppe innerhalb des DFVs (Thema führt hier an dieser Stelle aber zu weit).
Die schlechteste Möglichkeit wäre die eines Rechtsnachfolgers mit all dem Mist an den Hacken, der sowieso nie funktioniert hat.

Man darf aber "die Befürchtung" haben, dass das bereits laufende Sterben des DAFVs durch einen neuen Präsi noch wieder aufgehalten wird,
Weil alle Mitglieds-LVs -wie schon bei Entstehung der Fehlgeburt DAFV- dann wieder ein paar Jahre lang faseln, _"der Geschichte erst mal Zeit geben, wird schon noch, erste gute Ansätze, erst mal noch mehr Geld rein pumpen,... blablabla"_.

Solange der DAFV existiert und all die Mittel bindet, 
die für eine neue, wirkliche Interessenvertretung benötigt werden, 
kann aber kaum was Besseres entstehen.
Und genau deshalb muss die Ruine weg und Platz machen für einen Neubau.


----------



## Riesenangler (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Da soll es Tatsächlich zu Neuwahlen kommen? Und wenn möglich könnten diese sogar noch was verändern? Ich dachte, hier wird der Erdoganstyle durchgezogen. Und man könnte sich den Machenschaften nur durch Fahnenflucht entziehen.


----------



## Franky (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Theoretisch (zumindest nach aktuellem Stand) haben "wir" doch einen Bundesverband... Also nicht den DAFV, sondern den LFV - der DAFV ist da doch nur "zwischengeschaltet". DAFV weg und den Zutritt der Landesverbände in den LFV zulassen wäre zumindest eine Lösung. Das Problem dabei ist aber glaub ich, wie immer , der DAFV selbst...


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Du irrst Dich Riese, die Neuwahlen sollen stattfinden, damit sich eben* nichts *ändert


----------



## Riesenangler (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Weiß ich doch. Zynismus eben.


----------



## kati48268 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*



kati48268 schrieb:


> *So jemand ist sicherlich der Letzte,
> den wir Angler brauchen können.*





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn Du den gesamten DAFV und die ihn trotz allem immer noch tragenden Landes- und Spezialverbände meinst (und damit entweder wider besseren Wissens, oder aus Dummheit oder aus purer Anglerfeindlichkeit), gebe ich Dir recht...


Nein, ich meinte damit ganz speziell den 
Möchtergern-Präsidenten Schneiderlöchner.

Es würde sich tatsächlich etwas mit ihm verändern.
Es würde _noch schlimmer_ werden, als es eh schon ist.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Manchmal fehlt Lee Harvey Oswald doch ein wenig in dieser Welt 

Eine Verbesserung wird es für uns Angler eh nie geben! Selbst wenn der DAFV weg wäre, würden die Betonköpfe immer wieder etwas neues anglerfeindliches auf die Beine stellen. Hauptsache einen Posten und einen Titel. Damit das nicht zu stresig wird, bloß keinen Widerstand leisten. Die Kohle fließt ja trotzdem.

Manchmal denke ich, dass uns nur die Intelligenz fehlt, das alles zu verstehen. Wir können den Verbandsleuten geistig einfach nicht das Wasser reichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Manchmal denke ich, dass uns nur die Intelligenz fehlt, das alles zu verstehen. Wir können den Verbandsleuten geistig einfach nicht das Wasser reichen.


Manche sagen ja, dass die Verbanditen in einer durchaus eigenen Welt leben würden, mit eigenen Ansichten, Gebräuchen und Regeln....
.... wie z. B. Camorra, kath. Kirche oder die Triaden...
:g:g:g


----------



## kati48268 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Ich seh schon, wie all die Präsidenten 
von _"dem Macher"_ frohlocken.


Man stelle sich doch die ganzen letzten Sitzungen im DAFV vor:

da kommt die große Prominenz beisammen 
(wenn sie denn teilnahmen),
zur grrrrossen Sitzung.

Zuvor, in den Pausen, danach... 
alle quengeln flüsternd: _
"die A**e muss weg"_!

Da sind'se sich ausnahmsweise mal einig, 
die einzige Gemeinsamkeit neben _
"das Anglerboard ist pööse"_.

In den Sitzungen kriegt keiner das Maul auf.
Da spricht die Präsidentin und der Vize nickt dazu durchgehend.
Doch, ok, es wird hier und da mal gemeck... etwas angemerkt aus der Runde, 
trotzdem wird jeder noch so erdenklich absurde Sch*** brav abgenickt.

Wenn da mal ein _
"ich möchte aber fürs Protokoll anmerken, dass..."_ 
kommt, dann ist das der Rebell des Quartals.

Vermutlich bekommt der als Strafe zum Kaffee das Milchpöttchen leicht außerhalb der Reichweite des Arms gestellt
und Frau Dr. zieht leicht, ...aber doch spürbar(!),
die linke Augenbraue hoch, wenn er sich zur Milch bewegt.
Ein Präsi-Leben am Limit, sozusagen.

Wenn mal jemand etwas einfordert; 
Finanzpläne oder sonstige Nichtigkeiten, 
und Frau Dr. nicht im Traum dran denkt, 
dem ***haufen auch nur irgendwas zu liefern, 
bleibt das immer ohne Konsequenzen!

Ok, man kann das wiederholte Ignorieren der Präsidentin natürlich zu Protokoll geben,
...aber damit sind wir wieder bei der Sache mit der Milch, verdammt. |uhoh:
Also lieber nicht.

Bei Terminen außerhalb wird 'die liebe Christel' charmant hofiert, die Bedeutung des DAFV so hervorgehoben, 
dass alles schon 2cm über dem Parkett schwebt.

Ok, es wird auch mal _"dududu"_ gemacht vor Publikum,
_"jetzt muss aber auch gute Leistung kommen, wo wir doch extra einen Taler mehr den depperten Vereinen abpressen"_.
Da hat der LV-Präsi aber mal richtig auf den Tisch gehauen, ne?!
Und die liebe Christel spielt immer mit 
und gelobt artig Besserung.
Das Publikum rast in solchen Momenten.
_(Ich empfehle wirklich jedem mal auf eine LV-JHV zu gehen, das Maxim-Gorki-Theater ist ein Dreck dagegen)_

Und nun tritt einer aus dem Schatten! #t
_"Einer von uns"_, wohlgemerkt!
Nicht, dass er offen seine Gegenkandidatur ankündigt, nein, so etwas gibt es einer eierlosen Gesellschaft nicht,
das wurd nach den Sitzungen heimlich telefonisch abgekaspert.
_"Wenn ich mich wirklich traue und du mich wählst, 
darf xyz sein Pöstchen auch behalten"_.
_"Aber nich weitersagen"
_

Und nun stell ich mir die kommende Mai-Sitzung vor:

Spaßig dürfte es sein, wenn es zu einer offenen Abstimmung kommen sollte, 
wo man sich als mächtiger LV-Silberrücken nicht hinter einem Vorhang verstecken kann zum Kreuzchen machen.

Da sitzen und schwitzen sie dann, wer zur Hölle hebt als erster die Hand, die Blicke jagen von links nach rechts,... |scardie:
_"was machen die anderen nur, kriege ich es hin, die verdammte Hand ohne aufzufallen noch 5sek. unten zu lassen, damit ich ja auf der Gewinnerseite stehe..."

_Und DAS sind die Leute, die für uns 
gegenüber Landesregierungen und Angelgegnern aller Art 
die Kohlen aus dem Feuer holen sollen.
- ja ne, is klar- #q



Ernsthaft,
und auch wenn mich viele, insbesonders Ralle, dafür erschlagen mögen: 
manchmal wünsche ich mir Peter Mohnert zurück.
Das war zwar ein *****l*** vor dem Herrn,
dazu der Totengräber des Angelns,
aber der hatte wenigstens Eier.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Grins - amüsant zu lesen.

Aber:
Leider auch alles viel zu wahr...

Grundproblem auch erkannt:


kati48268 schrieb:


> [/I]Und DAS sind die Leute, die für uns
> gegenüber Landesregierungen und Angelgegnern aller Art
> die Kohlen aus dem Feuer holen sollen.
> - ja ne, is klar- #q



Aber falscher Ansatz:


kati48268 schrieb:


> Ernsthaft,
> und auch wenn mich viele, insbesonders Ralle, dafür erschlagen mögen:
> manchmal wünsche ich mir Peter Mohnert zurück.
> Das war zwar ein *****l*** vor dem Herrn,
> ...


Eier alleine nützen nix..

Dieses ganze verrottete System alter, uneinsichtiger Betonköppe im Ehrenamt und machtgeiler, nur an ihrem (Schützer)Job interessierter Hauptamtlicher in Landes- wie im Bundesverband muss schlicht weg..

Es muss nicht besser werden, wenn es sich ändert.

Aber es muss sich ändern, wenn es besser werden soll...

KEINER der jetzt verantwortlichen Ehren- oder Hauptamtler der jetzt immer noch den DAFV tragenden Landes- und Spezialverbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei (die das ALLE ALLES die letzten 4 Jahre inkl. Beitragserhöhung mitgetragen haben) DARF JEMALS WIEDER EINE ROLLE spielen in irgendeine Vertretung für richtige Angler!


----------



## Deiwel666 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Mich beschleicht immer mehr das Gefühl dass die Fischerei politisch komplett den Bach runtergeht. 
Da  der Chefredakteuer vom AB oft harsch kritisiert, aber seine  Veröffentlichungen und Darstellungen nie in einer Gegendarstellung  mündet, darf man davon ausgehen dass es jetzt so richtig böse wird.

Zugegeben  ist Fr. Dr. wohl für die "Angler" unter den ach so beschriebenen  Naturschützer ein komplettes inkompetentes Desaster gewesen. So wird es  ein rhetorisch begabter Gegenkandiat nicht sonderlich schwer haben das  Ruder an sich zu reißen.
Ich befürchte es wird allerdings so kommen wie es in der Branche zu Zeit Methode ist (Eyb BW):
Rechtsanwalt....  schon seit Kindertagen Angler....nah an der Basis und schon seit vielen  Jahren in Verband und Verein tätig und gepaart mit einer  Selbstbeweihräucherung die seines Gleichen sucht, unsw....unsw.....
Dass  diese Personen sich so weit von der Praxis entfernt befinden wie ich  mich von einer Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes  in BW ist doch auch  klar. Wobei sich da jeder gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen lässt! Also Ich  zumindest....
Als nicht Saarlandkenner fallen mir sporadisch aber  nun zwei eklatante Themen ein, in denen Verband und somit auch der  Gegenkadidat, sofern die Gerüchte der Wahrheit entsprechen, total  versagt hat:
*Nachtangelverbot *gibt es ja wohl noch immer oder  gibt es da etwas mit dem sich der Kandidat zu Recht rühmen kann??? Die  betreffenden Angler welche nicht wenige sind, berichten auf Messen und  Veranstaltungen immer gehäufter dass sie in Nachbarbundesländer  abwandern müssen.
Mit dem *Fischereirecht *wird nun auch den nicht wenigen  Angelgegner Tür und Tor geöffnet. Da freuen sich die Angler nun ganz bestimmt darauf.

Die Frage stellt sich hier nun schon, ob man lieber Pest oder doch die Cholera bevorzugt.
Ich  für mich habe eine Entscheidung getroffen, und mittlerweile bewirkt,  dass die Vereine aus den Landesverbände ausgetreten sind und somit im  Umkehrschluss auch aus dem DAFV.
Ich glaube nur so geht`s dauerhaft, auch wenn das eigentlich nicht im Sinne des Erfinders sein dürfte.

Nun  lass ich mich einfach mal überraschen und bin gespannt was kommt und  wann das Forum das hier zum Glück aufklärt wieder einer Hetze ausgesetzt  wird.
Auch das hat ja Tradtition, die *verpflichtet*!

Bleibt geschmeidig....


----------



## crisis (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*



Deiwel666 schrieb:


> Ich für mich habe eine Entscheidung getroffen, und mittlerweile bewirkt, dass die Vereine aus den Landesverbände ausgetreten sind und somit im Umkehrschluss auch aus dem DAFV.


 
 Hört, hört. Wie war das weiter oben mit 'Selbstbeweihräucherung?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Ich frage mich wie es nach der Wahl weitergeht.

Spontan fallen mir drei Möglichkeiten ein.

1. Der "Neue" aus dem Saarland gewinnt und Frau Dr. lädt Thomas nach ihrer Niderlage zu einem ausgiebigen Abendessen ein und gibt ihm das geschuldete Interview. Dabei plaudert sie aus dem Nähkästchen. Folge: der DAFV zerbricht

2. Der "Neue" aus dem Saarland gewinnt und Frau Dr. schließt sich dem NABU an, plaudert aus dem Nähkästchen und macht sich mit ihrem politischen Netzwerk zur größten Angelgegnerin. 

3. Frau Dr. bleibt, Thomas packt aus und der DAFV zerbricht.

Punkt 1 finde ich am geilsten


----------



## Deep Down (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Der Neue aus dem Saarland macht den "DAFV great again!"


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Der Neue aus dem Saarland macht den "DAFV great again!"



Du meinst "Naturschutz first"? Dann schreibt er bestimmt schon seine Rede.

"Mit mir als Präsident wird der Naturschutz seinen Höhepunkt erleben. Ich werde Mauern um alle Gewässer bauen und die Angler werden bezahlen. Mit mir als Prsäsident wird jeder Angler seinen Fisch fangen, wenn er noch angeln darf. Dafür werde ich für strengere Tierschutzgesetze kämpfen und Lösungen mit den Naturschutzverbänden erarbeiten. Der Angeler zahlt"


----------



## Deep Down (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Na, dass es aus Sicht der Angelnden in D-Land besser wird, ist wohl nicht zu befürchten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Auch Frau Dr. hatte ja vor ihrer Wahl hier ne Chance bekommen, sich hier zu erklären:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251709

Wird auch der neue Kandidat, bekommen wie damals Frau Dr..
Also falls sich das bestätigt, was auf den Gängen der Sitzungen erzählt wurde, Herr Schneiderlöchner vom Saarverband (Antwort auf Fragen in einem Mailverkehr mit mir hat er zugesagt, den Mailverkehr selber zu veröffentlichen, damit ihn Angler besser kennen lernen dürfen, hat er mir leider verboten - wird werden sehen). 

Werds wohl nicht so timen, wie gedacht mit den Fragen, also jetzt Ende Januar/Anfang Februar.
Sondern so, dass es näher am Zeitpunkt der Wahl (>>> HV Mai) liegt und das nicht so  schnell in Vergessenheit gerät.

Sollte es zu einer wirklichen (Aus)Wahl kommen, weil Frau Dr. antritt und nicht hinschmeisst statt wie vorher immer alles (Versuch läuft ja, siehe Eingangspost) in Hinterzimmer auszumauscheln, könnte ich der ja auch die gleichen Fragen nochmal schicken..

Und vielleicht taucht ja noch ein richtiger Angler auf, der sich um den Posten bewirbt. 

Und nicht nur wie jetzt abzusehen, die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP, die jetzige Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, und als organisierter Sport- und Angelfischer der Präsident des Fischereiverband Saar, Schneiderlöchner, der mit seinem Minister zusammen Tierschutz nun auch ins saarländische Fischereigesetz schreiben liess,  womit PETA zukünftig nicht nur  wg. TSG, sondern auch wg. Fischereigesetz anzeigen kann:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319641
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324291


----------



## kati48268 (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Dass der DAFV nun bei der Einstellung, wie man auf Peta reagieren sollte, umschwenkt
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...meinsam-gegen-ungerechtfertigte-strafanzeigen
zeigt aber wohl, dass Frau Dr. wieder antreten will
und es eine Kampfkandidatur zwischen ihr und Schneiderlöchner gibt.

Oder deutet das jemand anders?

Zu dem Link/Peta-Statement:
ja, natürlich ist das Statement lächerlich.
Trotzdem ist jede Reaktion erst mal eine Reaktion,
und genau die hat sich der DAFV bisher bewusst verkniffen.

Mehr zu dem aktuellen Thema DAFV/Peta hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324782


----------



## Vanner (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Na ja, wie man es nimmt. Ich denke mal, dass die nie selbst was unternommen hätten, wenn der DJV nicht vorgelegt hätte. So hängen sie sich nur mit rein, haben somit keine Eigeninitiative entwickelt, die eigentlich schon lange nötig gewesen wäre. Trotzdem natürlich besser als dort auch noch zu verschlafen.


----------



## gründler (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist jede Reaktion erst mal eine Reaktion,
> und genau die hat sich der DAFV bisher bewusst verkniffen.



Wenn der druck zu groß wird muss man nen Schritt gehen damit man nicht komplett unglaubwürdig wirkt.........Man merkt halt mehr und mehr das sich die Mitglieder abwenden.

Aber es hat sich 32J. nix getan außer nen bißchen Gewische und viel mehr erwarte ich auch die nächsten 50J. nicht.  

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

Es gibt ja immer wieder Neues....

Passend hier zum Thema hoffe ich, dass uns die Verfasser der Mails/Briefe erlauben, diese hier zu veröffentlichen, um sich nicht nur Rest-DAFV-intern zu fetzen, sondern diese erhellenden Schreiben auch der angelnden Allgemeinheit zugänglich zu machen.

Daher habe ich den ehrenamtlichen Öffentlichkeitsreferenten des DAFV, Herrn Thomas Struppe, sowie den Kandidaten fürs Präsidentenamt im DAFV, Herr Schneiderlöchner angemailt und um die Erlaubnis gebeten, ihre jeweiligen Ausführungen bei uns im Wortlaut veröffentlichen zu dürfen.
An Herrn Struppe:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Struppe,
> 
> wir würden gerne den von Ihnen so titulierten “Offenen Brief” als Antwort auf das Schreiben von Herrn Schneiderlöchner nicht nur im Rahmen sowieso erlaubter Pressearbeit mit Zitaten daraus verwenden wollen, sondern bitten höflichst darum, das gesamte Dokument im uns vorliegenden Wortlaut veröffentlichen zu dürfen.
> 
> ...




An Herrn Schneiderlöchner:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Schneiderlöchner,
> 
> wir würden gerne den von Ihnen so titulierten “Rundruf” wie auch Ihr Schreiben als Antwort auf das Schreiben von Herrn Struppe “Antwort auf den offenen Brief des Referenten für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im DAFV” nicht nur im Rahmen sowieso erlaubter Pressearbeit mit Zitaten daraus verwenden wollen, sondern bitten höflichst darum, das gesamte Dokument im uns vorliegenden Wortlaut veröffentlichen zu dürfen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2017)

*AW: DAFV - Neuwahlen nächstes Jahr, Schlammschlacht beginnt*

*Aktualisierung 03.04.*

Herr Schneiderlöchner hat geantwortet und die Veröffentlichung im Wortlaut untersagt..

Von ihm verfasste Rundrufe an "befreundete Verbände" im DAFV wären nicht zur Veröffentlichung bestimmt.

Auch nicht dann, wenn er Antwort aus dem erweiterten DAFV-Präsidium in Form eines offenen Briefes erhalten würde.

Da ich den Inhalt kenne, wundert mich nicht, dass er das nicht öffentlich sehen will..

Für jeden sicher vielsagend genug, dass ein Präsidentschaftskandidat so zu schreiben pflegt, dass das nur für die die "oberen Etagen" geeignet ist, der "gemeine Zahler", der am Ende für alles aufkommen soll, aber das ja nicht zu lesen und zu wissen braucht.

Sollte er also gewählt werden, kann man jetzt schon abschätzen, dass dann auch wieder viele Hinterzimmerrunden und wenig Information der Basis angesagt sind..

So wie jetzt ja auch aktuell schon bei Frau Dr. im aktuell und real existierenden DAFV-Präsidium..

Egal wer also gewählt wird - da wird sich wohl nix ändern...



Vielsagend....

*Aktualisierung 04.04.*

Auch der Öffentlichkeitsreferent Struppe hat die wörtliche Veröffentlichung untersagt.

Was nur zeigt, dass weder im Amt befindliche noch möglicherweise zukünftige "Ehren"amtler im DAFV ein wirkliches Interesse an Information der Öffentlichkeit und der Angler oder der die den Rest-DAFV tragenden Zahler der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei haben, sondern weiter lieber Hinterzimmermauscheln wollen...

Da es nun zudem einen hauptamtlichen MÖa im DAFV gibt (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4651803#post4651803), habe ich dann auch nur kurz zurückgemailt, dass ich mir schon dachte, dass der Öffentlichkeitsreferent die Öffentlichkeit scheut ...


----------

